# More photographs of a Pacific tree frog



## Ecooper (Apr 26, 2013)

The other day I posted some classic white box photographs of a Pacific tree frog. By classic, I mean they featured the animal against a featureless white background. I shot another series of photos for my blog of that same frog, but with a more natural background. I used a pot of soil in which I have been cultivating a miniature garden of moss. The pot is meant as a hanging basket so it is wide and low—perfect as a backdrop for macro photography. All I had to do was put the pot inside the white box and place the frog in the pot. The rest of the set-up stayed the same.

Olympus OM-D E-M5; Zuiko 12-50mm ƒ/3.5-6.3 zoom; manual exposure (F11-16 @ 1/125 sec); Vivitar 283 flash and VP-1 Vari-power adapter (1/16 power); ISO: 200

Cheers,

EC

www.macrocritters.wordpress.com





treefrog 3 copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr





treefrog 5 copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## agent A (Apr 27, 2013)

Cute :wub:


----------



## BugLover (Apr 27, 2013)

agent A said:


> Cute :wub:


Ditto! :wub:


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 27, 2013)

It looks A LOT better. Very natural and nice and green.


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks all!

EC

www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 28, 2013)

I love these ones. It makes it look like to frog is natural, not boxed up in an unhumane terrarium.  

I see these guys a lot at my cousins house. They have a large natural area in their backyard that fills with water every winter. It's about three feet deep (at least) and I'd like to say at least 30 feet wide. The frogs love it.


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 29, 2013)

I wish I had a back yard like that!  

EC

www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

